# cvt 08 transsmision



## hellaflushAltima08 (Aug 16, 2013)

So my tranny messed up I was told I need a new one so I bought one for a good pruce with warranty and low miles but the shop I went to said there is a 98% chance it won't work in ny altina even though its from a 2008 altima like mine because the computer can be different and i would have to get a transsmission through his friend where it would cost **** 4 x more but it would be the right transmission, he said he would make sure it fits by the vin of my car and the tranny but the tranny I bought has a vin very similar to mine ,.so will it work with any 08 tranny aslong as it is from the same engine type or is he right.. because I feel like he is trying to rip me off for like 4 grand more


----------



## Fman (Sep 26, 2009)

FYI, Your transmission is covered under factory warranty for 120k miles or 10 years. If you are over the 120k miles then you are out of luck, otherwise take it to your dealer and they will replace it for you free.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all, is you car a 2.5 S or a 3.5 S because the CVTs are different. The CVT model for the QR25DE, 4 cyl, is RE0F10A, VIN code Z. For the VQ35DE, 6 cyl, is RE0F09B, VIN code W. The transmission VIN code is in position 7. If you have the correct one, the new CVT should work.


----------

